# Fishing Trip



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

So over this past Christmas a few friends and I went fishing to celebrate my buddy Thomas' 21st birthday. A good time was had by all and the fish fry later that night was truly epic. 

We all enjoy a good cigar so my herf-a-dor provided the entertainment between pulling in the biggest fish EVER (see pic) :brick:

Unfortunatly I fail at memory and left my herf-a-dor on the boat. Luckily the crew knows me and they set it aside and I picked it up a few days later. 

Anyway I smoked my old morning stand-by of a 5 Vegas Gold No. 1 and then moved on to a Casa Blanca which surprised me. 

This is my smoking crew in California (From left to right
Rafael 
Lance
Cody (ArgonElieazar86 or something like that here on the boards) 
Me
Thomas (birthday guy... no cigar for him but he did have a few beers)


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

On the last picture.... the one on the bottom is the one I caught. Yes... it's smaller than the bait.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Did it measure? Looks like a great time!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> Did it measure? Looks like a great time!


It put up a hell of a fight let me tell you what....


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

What port were you fishing out of?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I went out of Oceanside Harbor. Via Helgren's Sport Fishing (http://www.helgrensportfishing.com/)

If you get the chance to get to San Diego and want to do some deep sea fishing these guys are the best.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You need to go on the long distant trips out of San Diego--that may up the size of your catc-LOL


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> You need to go on the long distant trips out of San Diego--that may up the size of your catc-LOL


Now that looks like fun!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice yellow....lots of these in San Quintin, especially around San Martin Isla, the 240 and the 15. Great fight and excellent table fare.
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics, looks like fun


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm coming over.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*well done chris! you'll catch em next time!*


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Harvey I've wanted to go on a long distance trip for a while now... money/time have prevented it. 

We did end up catching some nice fish later on in the day though.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time,Good friends good fishing and great gars.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

good times...cant beat em!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like a great time!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great day - nothing better than fishin' on a boat!
Thanx for the pics - and glad you got your box back.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like you had a good time Chris.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Smoking and fishing is a good combo, nice pics


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool...love to fish, but havent in quite awhile...love the tackle...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Did you have a hard time landing that one


----------

